# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  African bullfrog pictures, male or female?

## Dr. Matt

i bought this pixie about 3 months ago at 1" long. now it is 4.5" long. I have only fed it mainly frozen mice and rats but it will eat anything every 2 days. it is probably very fat so I am now cutting back on rodents and feeding fish, roaches, worms... it has not croaked yet or made any other sounds. please let me know what you think? male or female

thanks for your help

----------


## GRABibus

I don't know...
But there is thing sure. If you mainly feed with mice and rats, the frog will get ill seriously.
Rodents musn't be the main food.
You must feed with nightcrawlers, Dubia roaches, crickets and locusts.

----------


## Dr. Matt

thank you for that info. i was told that rodents were good to feed but threw this forum have found out that wasnt true. it just ate 8 big roaches yesterday. is your pixie a male or female? i saw your pictures and it looks alot like mine. thanks again.
here is a picture of its dwelling.

----------


## DeeDub

Looks like an adult female....lol  If it is a male it is super obese.  The only reason I don't say 100% female is due to the size of her front legs.  she's got some big old front legs!  This is  not typical in females.  Usually the females have skinier front limbs.

She's good looking...well fed....but not properly fed...lol. Not knocking on ya, you were told what most people are told and or assume.

Feed mammals sparingly (every 45-60 days if at all).  They'll grow fast on mice/rats, but you will significantly shorten your frogs life.  Fish are also no good.  It's difficult to gaurantee that a fish is parasite and disease free (Impossible if bought from a pet store IMO).  Feeder fish are nasty little SOBs.  Inverts (roaches, nightcrawlers as a staple...crickets, wax worms, horn worms as a treat once a week) are much healthier for your frog.

----------


## FLUXCORE

I would guess female by the head on pic, here is mine at around the same age, who know it might be a morbidly obese male from all the mice lol

----------


## Dr. Matt

> Looks like an adult female....lol If it is a male it is super obese. The only reason I don't say 100% female is due to the size of her front legs. she's got some big old front legs! This is not typical in females. Usually the females have skinier front limbs.
> 
> She's good looking...well fed....but not properly fed...lol. Not knocking on ya, you were told what most people are told and or assume.
> 
> Feed mammals sparingly (every 45-60 days if at all). They'll grow fast on mice/rats, but you will significantly shorten your frogs life. Fish are also no good. It's difficult to gaurantee that a fish is parasite and disease free (Impossible if bought from a pet store IMO). Feeder fish are nasty little SOBs. Inverts (roaches, nightcrawlers as a staple...crickets, wax worms, horn worms as a treat once a week) are much healthier for your frog.


does your female have the fatty bumps behind each eye, they might be muscle bumps i dont know.  if i could see some good, detailed pictures of females it might help me a little more.  do you want me to post some pictures of my frogs front legs?  thank you for all your help.

----------


## coastal20

You could just have a smaller male.  I have a ten year old male that looks like a female and is the size of a female.  I only know this because I put a american bullfrog in with him and he tried to mate and finally croaked, hasn't croaked since though. I will post a pic of him in the next couple days.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dr. Matt

you are probably right!  If it is a male i may have to call Jenny Craig!  when did your frogs head start getting noticably large?

----------


## FLUXCORE

Mines head just started to get huge after maby three months, no bumps behind the eyes now but it kinda did before ? It's head runs compleatly across its front body lol it's HUGE

----------


## Locascio

i do think that only the males have thos bumbs behind the eyes he just might be a small male

----------


## GRABibus

> is your pixie a male or female? i saw your pictures and it looks alot like mine. thanks again.


Mine is a female.

----------


## Dr. Matt

> Mines head just started to get huge after maby three months, no bumps behind the eyes now but it kinda did before ? It's head runs compleatly across its front body lol it's HUGE


did yours look like mine at 3 months?  mine is just under 3 months old and it is 4.5" long already.  do you have some good pictures of yours when it was 3 months old?  thank you for any help.

----------


## GRABibus

Yours looks like a female...But with roughly 5" at 3 months...This is a male growing rate...Or maybe, too much rodents has made an abnormal growing of your female ?
But concerning size, go to see the link dedicated to my frog.
I bought it mid of October 2011 and was only 1,5". I assumed she was 1 month years old....
At 3 months, December 2011, she was 2,5" lenght
Now, she is roughly 15 months years old and she is 5" lenght.

Here she is in September 2012 (1 year old,  4,8" lenght) :

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I don't know...
> But there is thing sure. If you mainly feed with mice and rats, the frog will get ill seriously.
> Rodents musn't be the main food.
> You must feed with nightcrawlers, Dubia roaches, crickets and locusts.


That's exactly right. Excessive amounts of protein will cause the frog to have a form of Cloudy Eye that if the diet isn't changed will become perminant and the frog will go blind.

----------


## FLUXCORE

> did yours look like mine at 3 months?  mine is just under 3 months old and it is 4.5" long already.  do you have some good pictures of yours when it was 3 months old?  thank you for any help.


I got my frog at the end of October and its roughy 4-5 months old, it's over doubled in size since I got it (just under 2 months!) yours looks like mine when it was younger but I thought I had a female at one point. It best to just feed and supplement it properly and in a month you should know for sure. I'm picking up another pixie on Thursday and if I end up with a male ill be giving it away lol

----------


## Dr. Matt

> I got my frog at the end of October and its roughy 4-5 months old, it's over doubled in size since I got it (just under 2 months!) yours looks like mine when it was younger but I thought I had a female at one point. It best to just feed and supplement it properly and in a month you should know for sure. I'm picking up another pixie on Thursday and if I end up with a male ill be giving it away lol


thank you for the encouragement!  if that is the picture of your male above then i definately have a female.  the head on that thing is very bold.  cool frog! 
what i am probably going to do is buy 3 pixies and hope for a male.  do they ship well at this time of year?  thanks again for trying to cheer me up!

----------


## Lija

> i bought this pixie about 3 months ago at 1" long. now it is 4.5" long. I have only fed it mainly frozen mice and rats but it will eat anything every 2 days. it is probably very fat so I am now cutting back on rodents and feeding fish, roaches, worms... it has not croaked yet or made any other sounds. please let me know what you think? male or female
> 
> thanks for your help


actually my guess it is a very obese male. 

 Matt, before you get more frogs, you need to fix diet of that one before it is too late.  NO MORE mice/rats/fish,  only  a few nightcrawlers/roaches/crickets per feeding for at least a month and see how it'll go.

----------


## DeeDub

Its risky to ship it if its under 40 degrees for the night time low.  If you can get a reputable person to ship you will be fine as long as its not under 30. I would wait till spring/summer.  Mikesfrogs can give you advice on what shipping in cold weather needs to consist of.  He shipped my Cornutas and devised a pretty clever setup for keeping them warm.  It was a large box (insulated) with a smaller box (also insulated)  with two 40 hour heat packs outside the small box.  It was about 40 degrees NTL and the frogs were perfect temp when they arrived.

Again, wait until spring is my advice.

----------


## Dr. Matt

> actually my guess it is a very obese male. 
> 
> Matt, before you get more frogs, you need to fix diet of that one before it is too late. NO MORE mice/rats/fish, only a few nightcrawlers/roaches/crickets per feeding for at least a month and see how it'll go.


lija,  thanks to this forum and all of you i have no longer fed my pixie any more rodents. i would just like to know what sex my frog is.  that would be a christmas miracle!  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Matt

> i bought this pixie about 3 months ago at 1" long. now it is 4.5" long. I have only fed it mainly frozen mice and rats but it will eat anything every 2 days. it is probably very fat so I am now cutting back on rodents and feeding fish, roaches, worms... it has not croaked yet or made any other sounds. please let me know what you think? male or female
> 
> thanks for your help


UPDATE.  the frog has croaked twice now,  so it is just another fat, lazy, out of work male.  oh yeah sometimes he smells and toots while taking a bath too!     
 :Big Grin:  :Big Applause:

----------


## DeeDub

Lol....toots?  Are there bubbles?

----------

